# Creobroter Sp.



## sufistic (Jan 3, 2010)

Both our mated _Creobroter sp._ females laid ooths today. We're still not sure which _Creobroter_ they are.


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2010)

Congrats.


----------



## massaman (Jan 3, 2010)

Could maybe be a Creobroter elongatus or a Creobroter urbanus!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 3, 2010)

Good job, Shaik!  

Massaman, I wouldn't conjecture a guess if you have no idea of how to identify and differentiate between _Creobroter_ species.


----------



## massaman (Jan 3, 2010)

well google is a good tool to use to help with identifying things as many have stated and well at least!


----------



## agent A (Jan 13, 2010)

sufistic said:


> Both our mated _Creobroter sp._ females laid ooths today. We're still not sure which _Creobroter_ they are.


I think they're Creobroter urbanis. The ooths look like they were layed about 14 days before you took the pic, a fresh Creobroter ooth is pancakey golden, that ooth looks like it has its full coloration. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 13, 2010)

*gulp*. Oh goodness...(sigh).


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 14, 2010)

Shaik you keep teasing me with all the pics :lol: :lol: All the best and please let us know when the ooth hatch


----------



## mantisfart2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Good luck with these too Shaik


----------



## sufistic (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Yen and Kev!


----------



## khabirun (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey guys, it's been 26 days and the first 2 ooths hatched simultaneously, not very sure how many came out of each specifically but we did a headcount and the verdict is 53.

Here you go:


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow, congratulations!

26 days?!

Do all Creobroters hatch extremely fast?


----------



## sbugir (Jan 30, 2010)

Dude! Their heads are wicked crazy. Props to you and your bro man, you've got a mantis zoo


----------



## khabirun (Jan 30, 2010)

Zoe: Thanks Zoe. I too think 26 days is fast though I don't know the timings for Creobroter sp., perhaps someone who has kept this for ages should help shed some light on this cause this is my first Creobroter species lol.

lemmiwinks: Thanks man, lol sorry I don't know what else to say.


----------



## Opivy (Jan 30, 2010)

haha, That's what I noticed in the first pic as well. Crazy heads!!

Very cool bro, congrats.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 30, 2010)

Cute little boogers! ^_^


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 30, 2010)

Congrate Shaik!! lovely hatchling!!


----------



## sufistic (Jan 30, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> Congrate Shaik!! lovely hatchling!!


Thanks Yen, I was a bit worried that the hatch rate would be terrible after knowing that some Japanese breeders have tried breeding these with not much success due to low hatch rates.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 30, 2010)

sufistic said:


> Thanks Yen, I was a bit worried that the hatch rate would be terrible after knowing that some Japanese breeders have tried breeding these with not much success due to low hatch rates.


Well, either by excellent conditions, skill, or good luck, it seems you guys are doing very well with all... and I'm glad to see it!


----------



## sufistic (Jan 30, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> Well, either by excellent conditions, skill, or good luck, it seems you guys are doing very well with all... and I'm glad to see it!


Thanks again Becky! Well we try and do what we can, but at the end of the day we realize deep in our hearts that these are God's creatures, and He has control of their on/off buttons!


----------



## agent A (Jan 31, 2010)

ZoeRipper said:


> Wow, congratulations!26 days?!
> 
> Do all Creobroters hatch extremely fast?


no. Creobroter gemmatus take over 6 weeks to hatch at 86 degrees farenhiet.


----------



## sufistic (Mar 21, 2010)

Next generation have turned adult:

Female:

















Male:
















These were first cultured by the Japanese but that didn't last too long. We reintroduced them and got an IGM number for them, IGM 174.


----------

